# aa



## lil'm (14 Apr 2008)

done


----------



## paddi22 (14 Apr 2008)

*Re: almost scared to live in own home*

you poor thing, what a horrible thing to happen. I went through something along the same lines but a bit more horrific and I understand how disturbing it is, and how it can ruin your sense of security in a place. 

Hopefully they will be evicted from the apartment. The chances are don't own it, and since the incident was witnessed by a lot of residents you'l probably a lot of support to get them out. If the worst comes to the worst you could sell up and leave, but hopefully it was just one awful incident.

It took me a while to get over my incident, for ages I couldn't sleep at night, and if I heard anyone raise their voice I'd almost feel sick with worry. But it does fade with time, and evetually things will go back to normal.


----------



## lil'm (14 Apr 2008)

*Re*

Thanks


----------



## bugler (14 Apr 2008)

*Re: almost scared to live in own home*

Sorry to hear that. I live in the area but not in Rathborne itself. You might be able to touch base with other residents of the area on the forum of www.rathborne.net, if you haven't done so already. 

It's a pity that there's an owner in the apartment...as to be honest the only way out of this I can see is them being evicted.


----------



## liaconn (14 Apr 2008)

*Re: almost scared to live in own home*

Can someone be evicted if they're the owner?


----------



## leafs (14 Apr 2008)

*Re: almost scared to live in own home*

I would encourage you to contact Social Services also as there is a child protection concern re baby witnessing/hearing the violence. A visit from a social worker might help them to become more self aware about their inappropriate behaviour and the impact on others.


----------



## theoneill (14 Apr 2008)

*Re: almost scared to live in own home*



liaconn said:


> Can someone be evicted if they're the owner?



I was wondering about that, maybe Wyse can shut off their utilities


----------



## The_Banker (14 Apr 2008)

*Re: almost scared to live in own home*

My brother had a similar problem a few years back but with a neighbour in an adjoining semi-detached house rather than an apartment. 
There was complete anti-social behaviour from the neighbour, late night parties, callers at all times of the day and night, fighting between the man and wife, kids screaming and crying at all times.
He intimidated the neighbours and anyone who stood up to him or asked him to desist was subjected to threats and damage to cars and/or property.
The problem was it was a private estate and he owned his own house (no one knows how he managed to buy it as he didn’t work but people suspected his lifestyle was supported by ill gotten gains) so other than call the gardai at times of anti social behaviour there was not a whole lot that could be done.
The estate did get a 6 month reprieve while he served time in prison but his wife/partner wasn’t much better.
In the end he sold up and left but at the time the property market was on the up so he had no problems selling and got a good price but it may not be that easy anymore to do this.
Also, he felt bad for the new owners but he had his own small kids to think of.


----------



## liaconn (14 Apr 2008)

*Re: almost scared to live in own home*

Could Wyse ask the Guards to apply for an asbo against this person. If he breaks the terms of it, he can be put in jail.


----------



## xb_deai (14 Apr 2008)

*Re: almost scared to live in own home*

Call the MA again and confirm that he is an owner if not report to PRTB who can tackle him. Many landlords dont give tenant details to managment companies so its hard for them to tell if the place is rented or not until they track down the people and then some people can say they are owners when they are not


----------



## lil'm (15 Apr 2008)

*u*

No incidents


----------



## Satanta (15 Apr 2008)

*Re: almost scared to live in own home*



lil'm said:


> whats PRTB?


The Private Residential Tenancies Board.

This is only relevant if the person is a tenant, so I'm guessing not relevant in this case from earlier posts.



lil'm said:


> The Wyse people said that the girlf/wife actually owns the apt...


----------



## lil'm (15 Apr 2008)

*Re*

The


----------



## gillarosa (15 Apr 2008)

*Re: almost scared to live in own home*

Hi,

Good for you following up with the Gardai and the Management Company as you have, maybe continuous pressure can bring about a solution. Can't Wyse serve the Solicitors letter to the woman who is the legal owner of the property, she is in situ and the dog and other anti-social
behaviour is her responsibility also? and from your original post not an innocent bystander.

It is something that may become more and more of an issue for people in Estates where other home owners are making life hell for their neighbours, as most laws re evicting seem to only apply to renters.

Best of luck.


----------



## lil'm (15 Apr 2008)

*re*

No


----------



## Seagull (15 Apr 2008)

*Re: almost scared to live in own home*

There is also an obligation on the landlord to ensure that his tenants are not causing a nuisance. I'm not sure whether there are any penalties in relation to this.


----------



## Reactor (18 Apr 2008)

*Re: almost scared to live in own home*

In some country, Germany  I think, people are fined 500 (not sure of exact amount) - for anti social behaviour, noise etc.  This should be applied her.  the council said to write in ideas for this kind of thing.  I looked up their website and guess what, it was not easy to find out any contact info.  
ireland, no law and order.  I didn't put a capital I in ireland on purpose.
ireland = a small country where people drink too much (including those at the top),so no brains to get in new legislation to protect us.


----------

